# What breed is this?



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

and where can I get my own goat horse.





















































I think they might be called Bakra or Gulabi goats. Gosh their ears and size. <3
Wondering if this breed is even in America or just the middle east.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh...someone had posted some of his on this forum a while ago. they're from Pakistan I believe.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can't get any of those goats. They are in middle eastern countries and no importing is allowed.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> You can't get any of those goats. They are in middle eastern countries and no importing is allowed.


Ahhh well that sucks but I guess I kinda understand.
To bad quarantine and testing cant be done to get them they're beautiful.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeeeez.........they are huge and beautiful. I love those loooong ears


----------



## asimishtiaq (Feb 18, 2014)

Hellow everyone,Well the First Pic is of Beetle goat from RajanPuri Breed they are awsome in size and meat is very delicious you have to see this breed in Black and White color , second pic is of Gulabi which is an albino breed of Sindh,Pakistan and the last is Kamori(Crossed) breed from Sindh Pakistan you can have them import to your counteries but they live happily in hot weather areas but if you can develop required environment and proper care than they can be bred at your counteries as well.these are true beauties you are not seeing 20% of it beauty in these pics some of these pics sold here at 0.1(Million) Rupees in season.

Any other information you need iam here to help you out.

Regards
Asim


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome goats


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Are they for meat or milk or both?


----------



## asimishtiaq (Feb 18, 2014)

Goat milk is not so commercial here so nomrally people who keep them dont extract much milk rather they develop them for EID(Animal Sacrificing Regilious Festivle) where they huge amount of money for selling them cuz they are now getting rare and no other breeds can match them in size,beauty and meat.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

How did I miss this thread? Incredible, beautiful! (I want a couple, haha, but the winters are cold, and--the cost of the hay!) Did you see the kid in the bottom photo? It seems small enough. How long does it take for these goats to reach full size? And, I think that is pink rock salt in the second to last photo? ("Himalayan" it's called, but actually comes from Pakistan if I'm not mistaken.) I especially like the black and white goats for colouring, but the photo with the boy and the goat by the river is my favourite photo. The owners certainly seem proud of their goats.


----------



## JaclynnKappus (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow...I want some!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OH MY GOATNESS! I WAAAAANT that kid in the lower left of the bottom picture!


----------

